
How economic growth has become anti-life - ca98am79
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/nov/01/how-economic-growth-has-become-anti-life
======
contingencies
This is clearly the most pressing issue of our era, as it lies behind so many
other evils.

To say nothing of the oppressed in 'developing' countries, growth and the
state-enforced debt money systems have the majority of the educated world
running around in blinkered slavery. Yes, that includes otherwise intelligent
young people working fiendishly at startups, trying to get rich quick: from
the article, _the rich might be rich in monetary terms – but they too are poor
in the wider context of what being human means_.

How can we chart a solution? People can use non-state currencies which aim
toward collective value generation and liquidity at labour rather than
systematized usury and incentives for hoarding capital. People can protest,
develop alternatives to and utilize settlement systems that sidestep the state
sanctioned monopoly of the conventional banking system. People can educate one
another and their children to see value in resource preservation and
environmental and social concern. States can begin to integrate these values
in to governance, for instance using tax reduction as incentives.

Just some ideas to get people thinking.

Must read:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debt:_The_first_5000_Years](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debt:_The_first_5000_Years)

